# Rescues



## Jennifer Logan (Aug 24, 2004)

While working in a small restaurant in Alberta, Canada I was drawn to this little white dog named Peaches. She was always shaking and seemed very nervous all the time. I thought it was a small dog trait, not ever having a small dog to know different. One day at work I noticed that she was down stairs with blood around her tail area, I asked her owner about it and he told me the kids slammed her tail in the door! Her previous owner didn't take her to the Vet right away and she bled for about two or more hours before he took her and discovered that she lost about 2 inches of tail. I was very worried about her at this point realizing she wasn't cared for in the least. The final upset was when, after work, he had drank too much and was in a pretty bad mood. I went to the diner to get the keys for morning opening and upon arrival he was in a state with his wife. Suddenly he grabbed Peaches and promptly threw her down a flight of stairs! Well I had enough and I took his dog and left with her never looking back and never regreating what I did. I have had Peaches for 3 years now and she is the best dog ever. My husband and I have worked very hard to get her esteem back and it sure is nice to see her tail up in the air again, her smiling and running around the yard. She's the most loving little girl ever.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is the sweetest story!! Good for you!
Give Peaches a big hug and kiss from Brinkley and me!!!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that story, that took a load of courage and a big heart full of love to save that puppy.... I am sure glad you did!

Welcome to the site and please be sure to share a picture of Peaches!

Judi


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for sharing that story. It is wonderful what you have done for Peaches. Welcome to this site! ITs wonderful


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so heartened by your story! I watch Animal Planet's Animal Precinct and am constantly horrified by the cruelty and lack of empathy some people have toward animals. 

Especially a big, stupid bully like Peaches' former owner!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Peaches is beautiful! I think it is so, so, so, so, so great that you did that! I am actually sitting here bawling with my dog.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Peaches is so lucky to have found you. Who knows what would have happened to her. I'm glad you have each other.

Welcome to the site...it's great!!!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

sad story but with a happy ending. Peaches is really lucky to find you. 

congratulations and wlcome to the site!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so glad Peaches had an angel like you watching out for her







Welcome to the site


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Poor Peaches that story was so sad, it made me cry. Your are a wonderful person for taking her away from that mean man. Give Peaches a big hug for me.

Peachie's Mom - Karen


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

from me and the kids







We're all so glad you saved Peaches and showed her how life should be. Bravo for your bravery and kind heart...


----------

